# "Life Comes At You Fast"



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

As said in the commercials for Nationwide Insurance, it truly does!

I just wanted to share for anyone that might care laugh that I am going to have my first baby in May!!!!!!!:grin: (or rather my wife is going to have the baby :wink

So within the last couple of months I have:

1. bought a house
2. got a new job
3. found out I am going to have a little one in may!

we just heard the heartbeat today so everything is going along quite well!

I just thought I would share!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Im sure life will be full of happiness and joy.


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Congratulations, hope everything goes well with the baby.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

gamerman0203 said:


> So within the last couple of months I have:
> 
> 1. bought a house
> 2. got a new job
> ...


That is superb news gamerman, congratulations! You should be very happy, and hope you are, and stay happy, well, you will untill the little one turns into a teenager! Lol!
Good luck with your future!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Fantastic Gamer, just fantastic!! Many congratulations to you and your wife!

Make sure you get plenty gas and air at the birth - you'll need it.:grin: It's great stuff........


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations, gamerman! Glad to hear it's all going well. (Be glad it's your wife having the baby and not you! :laugh

You're at such a special moment in life. Enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

they say everything comes in three's
congratulations


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

congates, i remember when my son was born, it happened very quickly, and i felt like i was in a dream. you better stock up on your sleep and gaming now, because once the tyke is out, you won't get time for either.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats gamerman! :4-clap:.....as the others have said...get all the sleep and rest now!
In May 2007, you'll be wondering how to spell the word 'sleep' let alone getting any....I know BTDT [Been There Done That!] :laugh:
Having said that, its perhaps the greatest event in anyones life...becoming a parent.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

congrats dude! hope everything works out fine. i haven't had any of those things happen really, except moving. gl, hf, gss (get some sleep)


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Congratulations and all the best of luck!
Oh, and do you know if it is a boy or a girl yet?
:red_eyes: (This will be you in about a years time :grin: )


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Congrats Gamer!! It seems as though life is great for you and I hope it stays that way? :grin: Good luck with the baby!!


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Everything has been good so far except that there is a lot more pressure at my new job and I'm not used to that so it has stepped my stress level up a few notches, but all in all, it's a good time. I'm trying to get all my gaming in now, but that isn't happening much either due to house projects (and believe me....I'm having withdrawls!).


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

gamerman0203 said:


> Thanks everyone! Everything has been good so far except that there is a lot more pressure at my new job and I'm not used to that so it has stepped my stress level up a few notches


Get one of those stress balls! 
My dad had one, then I kinda squeezed it too hard and it burst.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Congratulations! That little bundle of joy will suck you in whole, so savour it. However keep in mind those games will not beat themselves!


----------

